

Creative Hack: Facebook-LinkedIn Mashup for Chrome - tedsumme
http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/discoverlys-nifty-free-chrome-extension-marries-data-from-facebook-linkedin-data-exclusive/

======
DorianeMouret
Pretty interesting tool, especially if it opens to other platforms and
browsers. It leads some of one network's traffic to the other, which FB and LI
could potentially see as a threat, or a way to indirectly help each other
without having to admit it. Thoughts?

